# Is there anyone with experience in growing peanuts?



## LovPRQueen (Feb 11, 2008)

We would like to grow peanuts this spring. I checked today with the garden and feed store about growing peanuts and they looked at me like I was crazy! I remember my grandpa growing them. Does anyone have any advice?


----------



## silosounds (Nov 13, 2004)

how many would you want to grow?


----------



## LovPRQueen (Feb 11, 2008)

Our garden plot is about 50 feet and would like to plant one row.


----------



## silosounds (Nov 13, 2004)

I just got some raw unshelled peanuts and planted them in a row needed quite a bit of water all year but in october I dug them they where a little smaller then the ones I started with but pretty good. I planted them about 12 inches apart and 2 pods per hole seemed to do the job. I don't know if there's a better way but this worked for me. I don't know a seed source or if the ones I grew where hybrids. My seed came from a health food store. When I harvested them they came out of the ground like potatoes kind of and were pretty moist so I had to wash them and dry them some .I used some for the next year and the rest we ate with a bit of sea salt on them. we had a row about 40' and had a good 3 pounds. hope this helps.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

We grow peanuts every year, mid to north western Illinois.
We plant in rich soil, as soon as the ground is suitably temped for, say, beans and tomato starts..... usually mid-May to early June. We plant the raw, shelled peanuts, with the red hull still in place, about ten inches apart, in rows 18 inches apart. We let the plants grow until the first killing frost takes them, the longer season, the better. We then let the vines brown some, right where they are, and harvest on a dry day, placing vine and nuts on hay racks. In the sun is good, in a building on wood floor is good if weather is inclement.
The cows love the protien-rich dried vines. I'm sure goats would, as well.
We pull the peanuts off the vines when the vines crackle sufficiently to indicate a suitable degree of curing. We then place the peanuts in a ten-bushel, homemade bin made of half inch hardware cloth wrapped around a two by two frame with a hinged wire screen door. That apparatus is kept upstairs in the boys bedroom, directly above the wood stove. In a few weeks the hulls are bone dry and shelling/preserving in glass jars is a snap.
When drying and curing, keep the vines spread well. The worst thing to do is put the whole peanuts up moist, where they will mold from the inside.
We find, even this far north, that peanuts are an easy and worthy crop. 
Saving the seed from year to year is easy enough, as well.
Just keep the harvest dry.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I have only grown one crop of peanuts and know little more than a growers sheet that came with the seed. I seem to recall that one should hill the plants when the pegs start developing, but am not finding that with the online information.

There are several sites with information. http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/AG190


----------



## Hears The Water (Aug 2, 2002)

I noticed that you are in SW MO. I don't know how close to Diamond (near Joplin) you are but I know that I have seen peanuts growing at the George Washington Carver National Monument there. My son did a junior rangers program one summer and that was one of their projects. So, from the stand point of the weather being sutiable I would say that it is. Now, as far as how to and where to get the seeds, the other posters had some good info for you. Just thought this info might help. 
God bless you and yours
Deb


----------



## LovPRQueen (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for the great info everyone - and info on preserving.. there's more to it than I thought! Now I have to patiently wait for spring!


----------



## OneDayx2 (Dec 11, 2007)

We tried Spanish Peanuts last year. Out of the 50 seeds planted, only ended up with 5 plants. But then we had a very cold wet spell right after they were planted. Ended up re-planting several other crops also. The 5 that survived grew very well. One thing I learned, was to keep the soil around the plants cultivated and loose. It will help to weigh down the vines with soil or mulch when the little spiky things appear that go into the ground to produce the peanuts. The more spikes that can penetrate the soil the more peanuts you will get. Have read instructions that say the seeds should be soaked in water for several hours before planting. We are going to try them again this year with the seeds saved from last years measly crop. That was a learning experience so hope to do better this year, knowing what to watch for and how best to take care of the plants.


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

All above directions like what I did and what the local farmers do here


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Windy in Kansas said:


> I have only grown one crop of peanuts and know little more than a growers sheet that came with the seed. I seem to recall that one should hill the plants when the pegs start developing, but am not finding that with the online information.


I grew them 2 years ago but didn't hill them. Instead, planted them on a mounded row which was wide enough for a double staggered row. The soil used to make the row was loose and mixed with a lot of coarse compost. After planting, about Â¼" of sand was spread over the entire row. That assured that the top layer of soil would always be loose to allow the pegs to easily enter the soil. Combination of the raised row and sand kept everything warm but still had many not germinating until almost a month after planting. 

Martin


----------



## Jerry in MN (Dec 2, 2007)

No advice here, just letting you know that someone over in North Dakota grows peanuts:
http://www.northstarorganic.com/content/view/52/53/


----------

